# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  أوراق تجارية- شيك- مسئولية ساحب الشيك- الضمان وشرط الإعفاء منه

## هيثم الفقى

*قرار رقم 82 لسنة 1404 هـ*
*جلسة 13/9/1401 هـ*
*أوراق تجارية- شيك- مسئولية ساحب الشيك- الضمان وشرط الإعفاء منه*أ- ساحب الشيك ومظهره مسؤولان بالضامن نحو حامله وله مطالبتهما منفردين أو مجتمعين دون مراعاة أى ترتيب أساس ذلك.
ب- شرط إعفاء المظهر من الضمان يجب أن يكون صريحا وفى عبارات واضحة وقاطعة فى إفادة هذا النص..
*الوقائع*سبق أن عرض القرار المتظلم منه وقائع هذه القضية وهى تخلص فى أن المدعى قد قصر طلياته ضد المدعى عليه على طلب إلزامه بدفع مبلغ الشيك رقم 101453 وتاريخ 9/8/1983نم الذى أصدره/..... لأمر مؤسسة/..... على البنك......... بمبلغ قدره930.000 ريال حيث قام المستفيد/..... بتظهير هذا الشيك الى مؤسسة/..... ولدى مراجعة المظهر إليه للبنك المسحوب عليه الشيك المذكور لم يجد رصيدا للساحب فأقام المدعى/.... دعواه ضد مؤسسة/..... وقد تداولت القضية على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات ولم ينكر المدعى تجبيره للشيك موضوع الدعوى للمدعى وقرر بأن هذا الشيك مقابل أسمنت قام بتوريده لمؤسسة/..... وذلك وفقا للاتفاق المبرم بينهما وطلب فى بادئ الأمر إعطاءه فرصة لمحاولة تسديد قيمة الشيك المدعى به بعد التفاهم مع ساحبه مؤسسة/..... ثم عاد وطلب توجيه الدعوى الى/..... بصفته ساحب الشيك نظرا لانه تم اتفاق بين المدعى والمدعى عليه على أن يتنازل المدعى للمدعى عليه عن قيمة الأسمنت الذى ضم توريده إلى مؤسسة/.....
وبجلسة 11/6/1404 هـ أصدر المكتب قراره المتظلم منه ويقضى بإلزام المدعى عليه/….. بأن يدفع للمدعى/….. قيمة الشيك موضوع الدعوى وقدرها 930.000 ريال وذلك للأسباب الوارد ة بقرار المكتب وفى 2/7/1404 هـ تسلم المدعى عليه صورة من القرار الصادر ضده وفى 27/7/1404 هـ تقدم المدعى عليه وكاله بالتظلم المشار إليه طالبا إلغاء القرار الصادر ضد موكله وذلك استنادا الى أنه عقب الاتفاق بين موكله ومؤسسة/..... على توريد الأسمنت قام بالتنازل عن عقد التوريد لصالح /..... وبموافقة/..... وعقب ذلك تم تحرير الشيك موضوع الدعوى مؤجلا وبلا رصيد، ولا علاقة لموكله بهذا الموضوع بعد تنازله عنه كلية وقيام العلاقة المباشرة بين مؤسسة/..... والمتظلم ضده وعلى هذا فان عقد التوريد بجميع عناصره وأركانه وآثاره بما فيها الشيك المظهر تعود الى المتظلم ضده والى/..... ساحب الشيك وبالتالي يكون المتظلم ضده قد تنازل صراحة عن الضمان المقرر له بمقتضى المادتين 15، 58 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية ولا يحق بالتالي للمتظلم ضده الرجوع على المظهر (المتظلم) بل يتعين عليه الرجوع على الساحب.
*اللجنة*بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق وعلى نظَام المحكمة التجارية وعلى نظَام الاوراق التجارية وعلى نظَام الاوراق التجارية وعلى قرارات معالى وزير التجارة بتشكيل لجان الاوراق التجارية وعلى القرار الوزارى رقم 859 وتاريخ 13/3/1403 هـ بتنظيم اجراءات الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية وعلى القرار الوزارى رقم 918 وتاريخ 25/3/1403 هـ المتضمن تشكيل اللجنة القانونية وتحديد اختصاصاتها وبعد التدقيق والمداولة حيث إن التظلم قدم خلال المواعيد النِظامية واستوفى أوضاعه الشكلية وحيث إنه بمقتضى نص الماده 58 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية التى يسرى حكمها على الشيك طبقا للمادة 117 من هذا النِظام فان ساحب الشيك ومظهره مسئولان بالتضامن نحو حامله وله مطالبتهما منفردين أو مجتمعين دون مراعاة أى ترتيب
وحيث إنه بناء على ذلك ومتى كان الثابت أن/.... قد ظهر الشيك موضوع الدعوى الى/..... وقد استوفى هذا الشيك شروطه الشكلية والموضوعية فانه يجوز ل/ 0000. (المتظلم ضده) أن يرجع على المتظلم/..... بالشيك المدعى به ولا يجوز إلزام/..... بالرجوع أولا على ساحب الشيك/ ..... وحيث إنه فيما يتعلق بادعاء المتظلم أن المتظلم ضده قد تنازل عن الضمان المقرر له بمقتضى المادتين 15، 58 من نظَام الاوراق التجارية فانه وان كان يجوز إعفاء المظهر من الضمان الا أنه يجب أن يكون شرط الإعفاء من الضمان صريحا وفى عبارات واضحة قاطعة فى إفادة هذا المعنى وحيث إن أوراق القضية قد خلت من شرط الإعفاء من الضمان لذا فانه لا وجه لما دفع به المتظلم ولا وجه فيما استند إليه المتظلم من أنه تم التنازل عن عقد توريد الأسمنت الى المتظلم ضده بما فيه الشيك المدعى به بموجب الاتفاقية المؤرخة 24/8/1403 هـ. إذ أنه بالرجوع الى صورة هذه الاتفاقية الموجودة بملف القضية بين إنها تقضى بالتنازل عن العقد وتجبير الشيك المقدم من ….. الي/….. كما يبين من الاتفاق أن المبلغ الذى حصل عليه/….. مقابل هذا التنازل قدره مائه وعشرة آلاف ريال ولم تشترط هذه الاتفاقية إعفاء…… من شرط الضمان وحيث انه لذلك فان المتظلم/ …. يكون ملتزما بالوفاء بقيمة الشيك المدعى به الى لم….. ويجوز/….. اذا شاء ان يرجع على الساحب/….. اذ أنه للمظهر الذى وفى بقيمة الشيك الرجوع على الساحب وحيث إن القرار المتظلم منه قد قضى بالزام/..... بدفع مبلغ الشيك المدعى به فانه يكون قد أصاب النِظام ولا مطعن عليه.
*فلهذه الأسباب*قررت اللجنة القانونية قبول التظلم شكلا ورفضه موضوعا وتأييد قرار مكتب الفصل فى منازعات الاوراق التجارية بالرياض رقم 68/1404هـ وتاريخ 11/6/1404 هـ فى القضية المقامة من /..... ضد/.....

----------

